# Neue Kaufberatung: Monitor mit WQHD, 144 Hz - Panel? Größe? Marke?



## ToflixGamer (16. April 2018)

*Neue Kaufberatung: Monitor mit WQHD, 144 Hz - Panel? Größe? Marke?*

Hey alle zusammen!

Ich hatte ja bereits einen Thread hier, nur habe ich jetzt wirklich sehr viel nach DEM PERFEKTEN Monitor gegoogelt und mir dementsprechend auch viel Wissen über das ganze Thema angeeignet, weshalb ich hier erneut was eröffne. Hoffe, das ist okay.

Preislich sollte es bis ca. 500€ gehen, 50€ mehr sind für DEN Monitor aber im Zweifel auch nicht schlimm.

Ich suche also einen Monitor mit WQHD (4K ist mir wegen der 60Hz zuwider) und 144 Hz mindestens - nun bleibt der Rest aber noch offen: 

Welche Größe? 
Hatte eigentlich an 27 oder 32 Zoll gedacht - bin mir nur noch nicht sicher, was für mich besser ist. 
Hab jetzt meinen alten (nicht FullHD-)Fernseher mal rübergeholt und den an PC angestöpselt - von der Größe her ist es geil, die Auflösung natürlich unter aller Kanone. Aber mir gings mal nur um die Größe an sich.
Dazu muss ich sagen: ich hab aktuell eine R9 390. Wie schlimm wäre es, wenn ich auf 32 Zoll nur mit FullHD zocken kann, weil WQHD nicht laufen würde? 

Welches Panel?
Nun, ich habe mich viel informiert - entsprechend bleiben für mich VA und TN übrig. IPS fliegt wegen Backlight Bleeding und starkem IPS Glow raus, sowas kann ich als Perfektionist nicht haben.

VA: ziemlich guter Kontrast, schöne Farben (schöner als ein gutes TN-Panel?!), allerdings oftmals recht langsam, was zu Schmieren führen kann. 
Hier sollte ich auch was sagen: ich hab vorher einen Philips 23,6 Zoll-Monitor genutzt. Drauf stehen tut nur 247ELH, nichts genaues leider. Der hat eigentlich eine Smart Response von 2ms, ich hatte die aber sogar ausgeschaltet und mir ist nichts aufgefallen. Von dem her weiß ich jetzt nicht, wie empfindlich ich auf sowas reagiere. Gesehen hab ichs noch nie, offen gesagt.

TN: extrem schnell, dafür allerdings "langweilige" Farben, miese Kontraste, kaum Monitore mit gutem Schwarz zu finden. Ich zocke aber recht viele Schleichspiele, bei denen es oftmals um die Dunkelheit geht. Hier zu nennen wäre z. B. HITMAN oder Splinter Cell.
Dafür halt günstig und extrem fix, eigentlich nur gute Panels mit recht hoher Qualität (da einfach und günstig zu produzieren). 

Marke:
wird sich wohl selbst erklären, denke ich. 
ASUS scheint über ne teils extrem schlechte Qualitätskontrolle zu verfügen, zumal man für die ASUS ROG-Modelle anscheinend nur für die Marke (und natürlich die bunt blinkenden LED-Lichter, die ich NICHT möchte) zu zahlen. Rückt also eher in den Hintergrund.

Ich will damit letztendlich Spielen (hier vorallem RPGs, teils auch Shooter, und oben genannte Schleichspiele, etc. - also letztendlich alles mögliche), aber auch mal n bisschen Office, Browsen im Internet, etc. Ansonsten keine professionelle Foto- und Videobearbeitung, eher was laienhaftes.


Habt ihr Empfehlungen für mich?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (16. April 2018)

*AW: Neue Kaufberatung: Monitor mit WQHD, 144 Hz - Panel? Größe? Marke?*

Ist zwar ein wenig über deinem Budget, aber der Samsung C27HG70 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland erfüllt alle deine Anforderungen und hat im Test recht gut abgeschnitten: Samsung C27HG70 im Test: Der 144-Hz-HDR-Quantum-Dot-Monitor - Golem.de

Hab selbst keine Erfahrungen damit, aber wäre vllt einen Blick wert ^^


----------



## Raynx (16. April 2018)

*AW: Neue Kaufberatung: Monitor mit WQHD, 144 Hz - Panel? Größe? Marke?*

Um mal deine Frage bzgl der R9 390 zu beantworten: In nicht nativer Auflösung zu spielen ist immer suboptimal, aber mit der 390 kommst du auch in WQHD noch super klar, wenn du weist, dass die Regler nicht immer ganz rechts stehen müssen und 144FPS nicht das Minimum sind  .
Habe selber hier 1440p144Hz mit einer 290. Freesync holt da schon ne Menge raus. In schnellen Spielen wie CSGO, Overwatch, etc. sind die Anforderungen meistens ja nicht hoch, da bekommst du auch die 144 voll.

Grüße


----------



## HisN (16. April 2018)

*AW: Neue Kaufberatung: Monitor mit WQHD, 144 Hz - Panel? Größe? Marke?*

Deine Karte kann VSR ... Du musst doch nur ausprobieren ob Deine Games in WQHD laufen. 
Da ist kein Raten übrig. Dann weißt Du es. 
Denn Du bist der einzige der beurteilen kann was es bedeutet, dieses "es läuft nicht".


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2018)

*AW: Neue Kaufberatung: Monitor mit WQHD, 144 Hz - Panel? Größe? Marke?*

Habe seit Donnerstag letzter Woche ein UWQHD (21:9 Format) mit 3440x1440 Pixel.

Habe weder Backlight Bleeding oder IPS Glow. Genauso wenig Pixelfehler oder Lichthöfe. Vor dem Kauf hatte ich hierzu aber auch bedenken, erst recht weil mein Monitor aus dem Outlet von Alternate Stamm. Dachte mir es müsse ja ein Grund dazu geben wieso er dort für 270 Euro unter dem Neupreis liegen würde. Aber am ende war alles Top, noch nicht mal Gebrauchsspuren waren zu sehen. Bin von dem Monitor begeistert, der bringt super Farben und Schwarzwerte und durch die Breite des Bildschirm macht es noch mehr Spaß, da es den Eindruck vermittelt wird als würde man sich mitten im Spiel befinden. Innerhalb von Rennspiele kann ich die Spur besser halten und rechts und Links sehe ich wie in der Realität die Umgebung an mir vorbei ziehen. Ich zumindest möchte mein Monitor nicht mehr missen. Meiner ist aber teuer, da er auch noch G-Sync mit beinhaltet, habe abzüglich der 270 Euro immer noch 929 Euro für bezahlt.

Für knapp über 500 Euro hatte ich zuvor einen 21:9 Format mit nur 1080P von LC gefunden gehabt, hier haben mich aber Produktbeurteilungen abgeschreckt wo es zwar in Spielen sehr gut aussehen würde jedoch im Desktop Betrieb leicht Pixelig das ganze werden würde und zu leichter Unschärfe neigen solle. Natürlich ist oft das ganze bei IPS an eine Panel-Lotterie gebunden und wahrscheinlich hatte ich nur Glück mit meinem Monitor.

In deinem Preisbereich wirst du wahrscheinlich bei 27 Zoll und WQHD bleiben müssen, denn alles darüber würde sich noch etwas im oberem Preisbereich bewegen.
Bei der Größe würde ich dann nur auf 1440P und nicht auf 1080P setzen, da mit der Größe auch die Pixeldichte zunehmen sollte.

Wie es deine Grafikkarte damit auskommt kann ich nicht sagen, in meinem Fall komme ich mit nur einer 1070er noch sehr gut aus.
Hatte hier auch gedacht ich würde viel an Leistung verlieren, aber dieses 21:9 Format obwohl es 1440P hat nimmt doch nicht so viel Leistung weg. Bei mir hat es vielleicht 10 FPS was ich jetzt in etwa weniger habe ausgemacht. Die 120 FPS was ich für die 120Hz benötige erreiche ich mit meinen Spielen immer noch und sollte es mal weniger sein dann habe ich ja das G-Sync mit aktiv.

Hier mal ein paar Monitore mit dem Filter: ab 100Hz, ab 27 Zoll, IPS, VA, UWQHD, WQHD.  Kannst ja am Filter noch was ändern und weitere Ergebnisse abrufen.
LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD)/3440x1440 (UWQHD), Panel: IPS/VA, FreeSync-/G-Sync-Maximalfrequenz: ab 100Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JoM79 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Neue Kaufberatung: Monitor mit WQHD, 144 Hz - Panel? Größe? Marke?*

Nichts gegen dich, aber der hat IPS glow, genauso wie jeder andere IPS momentan.


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2018)

*AW: Neue Kaufberatung: Monitor mit WQHD, 144 Hz - Panel? Größe? Marke?*

Hat er aber nicht, habe ich extra mit dem Eizo-Test nach geschaut.
War selbst davon erstaunt das da nichts war. Denn mindestens damit hätte ich schon gerechnet.

Zumindest bei Tageslicht konnte ich nichts von sehen.

Hersteller schreiben aber selbst das dies mit Tageslicht getestet werden soll, denn im Dunklem Raum wird immer etwas sichbar sein, das wäre Technisch nicht vermeidbar.
*
EDIT:*

Jetzt nach diesem Beitrag habe ich nochmals nachgeschaut, bei uns ist es leicht Dunkel da kein Licht brennt und nur der Fernseher im Hintergrund läuft. Sehr leicht kann jetzt schon was erkennbar sein, aber so gering das es mich nicht gestört hat. Mit Bild (Desktop/Spiel) ist da nichts zu sehen.

Da ist es bei meinem UHD 55 Zoll mit den dunklen Balken oben und unten deutlicher zu sehen, was mich dort schon nicht groß stört.
Denn auch dort ist es nur mit Filme leicht sichtbar wenn diese schwarze Balken mit dem Format von 21:9 vorhanden sind. Aber auch hier muss man sich extra darauf konzentrieren um sie wahrnehmen zu können. Kann aber sein das da jeder etwas anders oder empfindlicher drauf reagiert.

Momentan kann ich davon kein Bild machen, wenn das Licht an ist reflektiert dieses sich auf dem schwarzem Bild, da meine Leuchte sich hinter mir befindet und ist das Licht aus dann reflektiert sich er Fernseher. Mein Fernseher kann ich aber aus Familiären Gründen momentan nicht ausmachen. 

Wenn ich morgen bei Tageslicht dran denke werde ich versuchen ein Bild davon zu machen.

*EDIT: *Am ende ist es auch egal, denn ich bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Wäre ich nicht zufrieden gewesen hatte ich schon einen sehr guten Full_HD Monitor und dann wäre der neue halt wieder zurück gegangen.


----------



## JoM79 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Neue Kaufberatung: Monitor mit WQHD, 144 Hz - Panel? Größe? Marke?*

Ähmm ich glaube du suchst gerade nach backlighbleeding.
IPS glow ist was anderes.
Einfach bei schwarzem Hintergrund seitlich auf den Monitor gucken, da siehst du es schon.
Dell Alienware AW3418DW Review - TFT Central
Das weisse Leuchten, ist bei IPS normal, haben sogar meine Handys.

TN und VA haben sowas auch, wobei es bei TN meist leicht gelblich ist und bei VA eher bläulich.


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2018)

*AW: Neue Kaufberatung: Monitor mit WQHD, 144 Hz - Panel? Größe? Marke?*

Ach so du meinst dieses leichte helle schimmern wenn man sich etwas seitlich bewegt.
Gut das ist dann was anderes, stört mich aber auch nicht groß. Hat mein UHD wenn ich von der Seite drauf schaue auch.

Komme mit diesen Fachbegriffe manchmal durcheinander, dachte du meintest diese Lichthöfe.


----------



## JoM79 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Neue Kaufberatung: Monitor mit WQHD, 144 Hz - Panel? Größe? Marke?*

Genau, ich komm damit auch ganz gut klar.
Aber das backlightbleeding bei IPS ist teils echt grausam.


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2018)

*AW: Neue Kaufberatung: Monitor mit WQHD, 144 Hz - Panel? Größe? Marke?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Genau, ich komm damit auch ganz gut klar.
> Aber das backlightbleeding bei IPS ist teils echt grausam.


Gut im Desktop und innerhalb von Spielen sitze ich mittig davor, da finde ich das Bild was wiedergegeben wird sehr gut.
Kann jetzt natürlich auch nur von diesem Monitor ausgehen, da es mein erster IPS ist. Mein Eizo hatte ja VA Pannel.


----------



## JoM79 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Neue Kaufberatung: Monitor mit WQHD, 144 Hz - Panel? Größe? Marke?*

Hach, der Eizo FG2421 und sein tolles Schwarz.


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2018)

*AW: Neue Kaufberatung: Monitor mit WQHD, 144 Hz - Panel? Größe? Marke?*

Ja der Monitor war schon Bombe, tolle Farben und auch das Schwarz fand ich sehr gut.
Der steht nun bei meinem Sohn als zweiter Bildschirm, zum verkaufen war der mir zu schade. 

Hat jetzt auch UWHD... 
(2x 1080P)


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (16. April 2018)

*AW: Neue Kaufberatung: Monitor mit WQHD, 144 Hz - Panel? Größe? Marke?*



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Welche Größe?
> Hatte eigentlich an 27 oder 32 Zoll gedacht - bin mir nur noch nicht sicher, was für mich besser ist.



Ich glaube, dass findest du nur heraus , wenn due es selber im Elektronik-Markt nachguckst. Ich persönlich würde immer zu dem Größten tendieren, was das Budget hergibt unter Vorraussetzung, dass es auf den Schreibtisch passt.



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Hab jetzt meinen alten (nicht FullHD-)Fernseher mal rübergeholt und den an PC angestöpselt - von der Größe her ist es geil, die Auflösung natürlich unter aller Kanone. Aber mir gings mal nur um die Größe an sich.
> Dazu muss ich sagen: ich hab aktuell eine R9 390. Wie schlimm wäre es, wenn ich auf 32 Zoll nur mit FullHD zocken kann, weil WQHD nicht laufen würde?



Wie HisN schon angemerkt hat, probiere es mit VSR, dann weißt du, wie gut die GPU die Auflösung schafft. Auflösung würde ich niemals unter die native stellen, lieber ein paar Details in den Grafikeinstellungen herunterstellen.



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Welches Panel?



Das kannst am Ende auch nur du beantworten. Ich habe zu Ostern von TN auf VA-Panel gewechselt (Samsung C34F791 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - Battlefield 1 sieht vor allem auf Nachtkarten besonders gut aus). Die Schlieren sind mir besonders im Eizo-Test aufgefallen und wenn man den Mauszeiger schnell auf schwarzen oder weißen Hintergrund bewegt. Aber im normalen Betrieb beim Spielen fällt mir das nicht auf. Die jeweiligen Vor- und Nachteile der Panels hast du schon genannt. Hier kann also nur ausprobieren helfen. Für mich persönlich war der Wechsel von TN auf VA eine sehr gute Entscheidung. 

Panel-Lotterie hat man leider bei fast jedem Hersteller. Hier hilft also nur vom Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch zu machen.


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2018)

*AW: Neue Kaufberatung: Monitor mit WQHD, 144 Hz - Panel? Größe? Marke?*

Schlieren hatte ich innerhalb von Spielen/Desktop mit meinem Eizo mit VA auch keine.

@JoM79
Keine Ahnung ob da was dran ist, aber in meinem Beratungsthema wurde auch berichtet das Dell sehr gute Panels herstellt und diese Qualitativ sehr gut ausfallen.
Kann auch sein das ich daher innerhalb von Spielen und unter normale Bedienungen sehr zufrieden bin und mir dies nicht groß aufgefallen ist. Ich würde aber lügen wenn mir dieses je nachdem wie das Licht drauf tritt nicht gesehen hätte. Nur gestört hat es mich bisher noch nicht. Mein Eizo hatte dieses ja auch und auch hier hat es mich nicht groß gestört.

Aber ich muss sagen, auch wenn mein Eizo mit seinem VA schon sehr gute Farben und Schwarzwerte lieferte finde ich diese bei dem IPS noch viel besser und kräftiger.
Aber jetzt ist genug von meinem neuen Monitor... sonst nehme ich ihn noch zum Schlafen mit ins Bett...  
Meine Frau ist jetzt schon neidisch...


----------



## JoM79 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Neue Kaufberatung: Monitor mit WQHD, 144 Hz - Panel? Größe? Marke?*

Der Eizo hat eigentlich garnicht so gute Farben und das Panel des Dell kommt von LG, Dell stellt selber keine Panel her.
Aber du findest den Schwarzwert vom Dell besser?


----------



## ToflixGamer (16. April 2018)

*AW: Neue Kaufberatung: Monitor mit WQHD, 144 Hz - Panel? Größe? Marke?*

So, ich habe vorhin mit Hitman Mal WQHD ausprobiert - läuft tadellos mit über 60 Frames butterweich auf höchsten Einstellungen. 

Werde morgen mal in Media Markt fahren und Mal schauen. 

Gerade der AOC mit 32 Zoll und VA-Panel liegt halt genau im Preisbereich. Das wäre interessant.


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2018)

*AW: Neue Kaufberatung: Monitor mit WQHD, 144 Hz - Panel? Größe? Marke?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Der Eizo hat eigentlich garnicht so gute Farben und das Panel des Dell kommt von LG, Dell stellt selber keine Panel her.
> Aber du findest den Schwarzwert vom Dell besser?


Bin ja damals von einem TN Panel zu meinem Eizo gewechselt, da war der Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.
Besonders die Schwarzwerte und die Farben waren viel besser. Jetzt wo ich den neuen bekommen habe ist mir aufgefallen das die Farben noch kräftiger und noch besser zur Geltung kommen. An den Schwarzwerte konnte ich jetzt nichts aussetzen. Fand sie auch sehr gut. Mein Sohn war im ersten Betrieb mit dabei und meinte auch das Farben und das Schwarze sehr gut rüber kommen.

Habe aber bis auf diese drei Monitore keine anderen LCDs bei mir gehabt, vielleicht kommen mir diese so gut vor weil ich keine anderen kenne.
Kann aber auch sein das ich nicht so anspruchsvoll bin und ich das was ich so sehe schon als sehr gut empfinde. Die anderen Monitore die ich auch hatte waren noch Analoge, mein Samsung als LCD mit TN hatte ich im Jahr 2010 erst gekauft.

Wobei mein Sohn und meine Tochter auch TN Monitore haben, die sind für sich auch ganz in Ordnung, können aber nicht mit dem IPS und dem VA in Sache Farbe mit halten.
Aber da sitze ich nicht täglich davor, daher möchte ich dies jetzt auch nicht beurteilen.

Also beantworten kann ich dir daher die Frage nur nach meinem Empfinden.
LG stellt doch auch gute Panels her oder nicht?


----------



## ToflixGamer (17. April 2018)

*AW: Neue Kaufberatung: Monitor mit WQHD, 144 Hz - Panel? Größe? Marke?*

Also ich hab mich heute Mal umgeschaut und muss sagen, dass VA eigentlich ziemlich gut aussah. 
Schön kräftige Farben, schön HELLE Farben vorallem. 

Nun weiß ich nur noch nicht, ob 32 oder 27... Wenn meine 390 halt nicht alles in WQHD schafft, dann müsste ich auf FullHD runter.
Und ne VEGA ist mir momentan einfach zu teuer.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (17. April 2018)

*AW: Neue Kaufberatung: Monitor mit WQHD, 144 Hz - Panel? Größe? Marke?*



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Nun weiß ich nur noch nicht, ob 32 oder 27... Wenn meine 390 halt nicht alles in WQHD schafft, dann müsste ich auf FullHD runter.
> Und ne VEGA ist mir momentan einfach zu teuer.



Stell die Grafikeinstellungen herunter, dann läuft auch WQHD. Meine ehemalige R9 390X und RX 480 sind dadurch in WQHD noch wunderbar mitgekommen. Durch die höhere Auflösung kann man insbesondere leistungshungrige Kantenglättung etwas zurückfahren. Und ein Monitor ist ein Kauf für längere Zeit. Dieser wird mehrere Grafikkarten-Generationen überleben. FullHD würde ich mir sowieso auf keinem Monitor, der größer als 24" ist, antun wollen. Bei 27" und größer ist WQHD und mehr in meinen Augen Pflicht.


----------



## HisN (18. April 2018)

*AW: Neue Kaufberatung: Monitor mit WQHD, 144 Hz - Panel? Größe? Marke?*

D.h. Du hast es noch nicht geschafft dem Hinweis in #4 nachzugehen und zu prüfen was Deine Graka leistet?


----------



## ToflixGamer (18. April 2018)

*AW: Neue Kaufberatung: Monitor mit WQHD, 144 Hz - Panel? Größe? Marke?*



HisN schrieb:


> D.h. Du hast es noch nicht geschafft dem Hinweis in #4 nachzugehen und zu prüfen was Deine Graka leistet?



Doch, hab ich natürlich. 
Ich konnte aber aktuell nur Hitman ausprobieren (da unsere Internetleitung grad kaum funktioniert) und das das einzige Spiel war, was ich noch auf der Platte hatte. Da liefs zumindest mit VSR und WQHD ziemlich gut über 60 Frames in Sapienza.

EDIT: Hab eben bei CB gelesen, dass im Juni noch neue Monitore von AOC und BenQ erscheinen sollen. Ich glaub, da kann ich mich grade noch zusammenreißen, bis dahin zu warten.


----------

